

Show HN: YoYo, the coolest social network - ggamecrazy
http://itsyoyo.com

======
ggamecrazy
> YoYo is nothing*. It's a joke. But it could be something, I guess. It could
> be like Yo, but maybe it automatically responds to a Yo with another
> Yo...creating an infinite loop of Yo's

------
darkmarket
Check out the code on that page. class="whaaatthefuckisthis"

